# Best way to hide deep scratches



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a scratch on my rear quarter which is rather deep, when I wax the car its much less visible but then after a few days it comes through as bad as ever again

any ideas how I could make it look slightly less obvious?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Black lipstick. :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> Black lipstick. :wink:


i AGREE, put it on, then kiss the car better :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

This is the cheapest and easiest way I've found to "hide" minor marks...it does wash off/out eventually so it's not a permanent fix.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_165527

HTH

Ross


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> I have a scratch on my rear quarter which is rather deep, when I wax the car its much less visible but then after a few days it comes through as bad as ever again
> 
> any ideas how I could make it look slightly less obvious?


A really good product is Meguiars Scratch X which is abbrasive so should use the paint/clearcoat from around the scratch to slowly but surely fill it in. Patience, elbow grease, and a good foam applicator pad should see some good results.

T cut is also a good classic product to use, just remember that it doesn't 'break down' like the Megs mentioned above, so worth then going over with something like Autoglym Super Resin Polish or something similar to bring back the shine.

I used the Megs on a horrid deep scratch (down to white under paint on a red car) and although you could still faintly make out the scratch the results were very impressive.

One other tip, before you go spending £20 or £30 on loads of different products, you could probably get a local bodyshop to get it out professionally for less than £100&#8230;


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I shall give the halfords colour turtle wax and the meguiars scratch x a shot at some point this weekend


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

If it's a deep scratch you may want to consider something like Dr. Colourchip (USA) or ChipEx (UK, similar), though some kind of polishing may be a good first start. I tried coloured waxes many years ago and found they only worked in the very short term.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

As above.

I have used Dr Color Chip and its a great product. Its very difficult to see where the chip or scratch was. Easy to apply and whipe off. Even a monkey could do it...! :lol: And it lasts as long as your paint... :wink:
Stay away from the quick fixes and do it once. With Dr Color Chip and the likes, you will have lots left. And you can use it to fix any chips when they appear.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> I shall give the halfords colour turtle wax and the meguiars scratch x a shot at some point this weekend


I've used both. I 80% removed quite a nasty scratch on my boot with Scratch X - I can still see it if I get down and look across the area, but from above you'd never know it was there.

Hubby swears by Colour Magic on his black Golf. It deepens the colour but would be a very short term fix I would think for scratches. He's just bought some Megs Ultimate Compound for them so we'll see how that goes.

Kate


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Can you feel the scratch with your finger nail, if so, then it will take more than elbow grease, you will be looking at either machine polishing or wet sanding and machine polish..


----------

